# Family says "We're coming over".



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you drop all your plans you had for the weekend to accommodate them?


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

wow..your family calls?

Ours just shows up, pretty much whenever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Do you drop all your plans you had for the weekend to accommodate them?


No. If they want to come over last minute/unexpectedly, I would not drop all my plans for them. They can absolutely still come over, but they have to realize that we have other things to do beyond waiting on them hand and foot. We'll give them an extra key for the day/weekend so they can come and go, and we'll see them when we're free. 

My in-laws(from out of state) have done that before and that is how we handled it.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

No. And of course this brings in the variable of how far away your family lives? Mine live a few hours away and they know they need to make plans with me days in advance if they want to see us. They would never just say ok! we're coming over today.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Hell no!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

No


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My parents never travel, we are always expected to visit them. Sometimes this is irritating but over the years I've come to really appreciate it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

It is respectful to call ahead and make sure whomever we want to visit has TIME for us.. a slot open... I would NEVER assume anything more... that is really pushing anothers Boundaries.. In my opinion...

I would not change my plans for someone who did that.. No. I might even ask them.. "What were you thinking?" if they got upset about it.. because really that's kinda ON THEM .. to check in... and see if we're available..


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

tracyishere said:


> Do you drop all your plans you had for the weekend to accommodate them?


Depends on which family we're talking about and how far they're traveling to see us.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

No. Way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I find it very unfair, even impolite, to simply turn up at anyones house (including family) unannounced.

Everyone has mobile phones now...ring in advance. If nothing else it gives the people you are calling on enough time to finish what they were doing and get dressed!

If its not convenient, I say so...likewise if *I* get told its not convenient I'm not offended.

Its just simple politeness.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

askari said:


> I find it very unfair, even impolite, to simply turn up at anyones house (including family) unannounced.
> 
> Everyone has mobile phones now...ring in advance. If nothing else it gives the people you are calling on enough time to finish what they were doing and get dressed!
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. 

I work from home, alone all day in my house. My office is on the second floor and I can't see the driveway from my office--no visual to see who is coming/going. About a month ago my mom showed up to drop something off or something (I forget) and let herself in, then shouted my name from downstairs. She scared me half to death! I told her NOT to do that again. Now she texts before coming, or she'll text from the driveway to let me know she's here. Still, she doesn't stop by just to hang out for long periods of time....if she wants to hang out she'll ask if I have plans.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankfully my mom never pulled that "parents privilege" crud on me and always emails ahead when she wants to see me. I do the same with her. We are both very efficient and busy ladies so we value each other's spare time.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> I work from home, alone all day in my house. My office is on the second floor and I can't see the driveway from my office--no visual to see who is coming/going. About a month ago my mom showed up to drop something off or something (I forget) and let herself in, then shouted my name from downstairs. She scared me half to death! I told her NOT to do that again. Now she texts before coming, or she'll text from the driveway to let me know she's here. Still, she doesn't stop by just to hang out for long periods of time....if she wants to hang out she'll ask if I have plans.


Quite...If I had a weapon and I heard an unexpected noise in the house.....
Look what happened in a certain house in Johannesburg in 2013....assuming it was a dreadful accident.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

My mum will randomly pop by she only lives about 5 mins from me, so sometimes yes she will pop in, but if i was doing something and i had to go somewhere she would pop right back out again.

If i had plans to go out for the day etc then i would not just drop everything i had planned for the day. They should give me enough notice if its more than just a social call.


----------

